# D2-autosport And Kato23



## rahrah215 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a question about the two cars and how the back wheel looks. 

D2-Auto, you say you have 22 x 10.5 in the back. 

Kato23 appears to have 22 x 11 in the back. 

Both have 295/25/22. So there is only an 1/2 inch difference in the size of the wheel. 

So why does Kato's back wheel look like it sticks out more then D2-Auto? I am assuming Kato has a 6 Inch Lip Compared to 5. Is it beacause D2 car is lowered its giving that perception? Or is it just the lip sizes that are making my eyes seem that the rim is sticking out further?

I love both cars. I have each of the cars on my different computers, they both look great. 

The reason behind me asking is because I am in the process of purchasing some wheels for my car (745i), I want a staggered set, I love a deep dish look, but I dont want it too deep. 

I know I may have confused everyone with my jabber. 

I think I may have already answered my own question. I beleive its because of the extra inch on the lip it gives an perception that the wheel is sticking out further but its not, its just the face of the rim is closer to you which makes it appear to sit more flush with the wheel well. Does it also have something to do with the offset of the wheels?


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Its actually all of the above, the lip on our car is approx 4.25 whereas kato has 5" (I believe he ordered to 5" to avoid cutting and rubbing etc). Also the lowering has a MAJOR effect in the overall perceived flow of the wheels with the car. I'm not sure what KATO's specs are, but the wheels on our car would not rub if I paid them, even with the super lowered stance. On non lowered cars, staggered wheels with large lips appear to stick out, when in all actuality you are just looking at a big wheel with alot of space around it, that you are not used to seeing. Lowered cars just tend to take some of the focus off of the wheels and allow the car and wheels to compliment one another (its really hard to explain aesthetics, but I am constantly asked what else I did to the car to make it look so 'smooth')

The wheels on our car are temps and the real ones should be here in a few weeks, they are going to have 3.5 and 5" lips. I can honestly say though, the lips on the current wheels are nice as heck to me (not really to crazy about the mega toilet bowl 7" lip type stuff, lol)


----------



## rahrah215 (Feb 13, 2006)

*?????*



D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> Its actually all of the above, the lip on our car is approx 4.25 whereas kato has 5" (I believe he ordered to 5" to avoid cutting and rubbing etc). Also the lowering has a MAJOR effect in the overall perceived flow of the wheels with the car. I'm not sure what KATO's specs are, but the wheels on our car would not rub if I paid them, even with the super lowered stance. On non lowered cars, staggered wheels with large lips appear to stick out, when in all actuality you are just looking at a big wheel with alot of space around it, that you are not used to seeing. Lowered cars just tend to take some of the focus off of the wheels and allow the car and wheels to compliment one another (its really hard to explain aesthetics, but I am constantly asked what else I did to the car to make it look so 'smooth')
> 
> The wheels on our car are temps and the real ones should be here in a few weeks, they are going to have 3.5 and 5" lips. I can honestly say though, the lips on the current wheels are nice as heck to me (not really to crazy about the mega toilet bowl 7" lip type stuff, lol)


I am not crazy about the mega lips myself. I want the "smooth" look with out having to lower the car. I want the look where it almost look like the car could have came on those wheels from the factory. :thumbup: Don't get me wrong. Those big lips look good but its not me. What really had me confused is when comparing aftermarket wheel sizes compared to the factory 19's. The rear wheel is only a 1/2 inch different between Aftermarket and Factory, but how could the perception of how the wheel looks on the car be that much different? :yikes:

You say that the wheels you have on the car now only have a 4.25 lip on it, Is that 22 x 10.5 or is the wheel actually smaller? I have done alot googling on Armano VIP and no one else appears to sell them in a staggered look except you guys!?! Everyone else only offers them in 22 x 9.5.

Are you removing the Armano VIP and putting a different wheel size or are you putting a different wheel on it all together?

I just have alot of questions about wheels because its spring time, and Its flossing season as we call it here, there's alot of chrome popping up all over the place and I need to make a move soon.

Thanks in Advance for your response D2

Rafael


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

The car determines the lip moreso than the wheel itself. On the 7, this 1 pc wheel has the 4.25, and the 3pc that we have coming will have 5". We only mounted these wheels to get the coilovers sorted out, so that we could move on to Aero, the 3pc wheels should be here in a few weeks. And then these wheels will be for sale.

Its not possible to have the look of our car without lowering, esecially when you add such large wheels. For some lowering is not necessary, but for my own personal tastes, I'd leave some nice OEM 19s's on with sport suspension before I'd go 22's with no lowering. As they say "to each his own".

Send a email and I'll help you get set with some wheels.

[email protected]


----------



## rahrah215 (Feb 13, 2006)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> The car determines the lip moreso than the wheel itself. On the 7, this 1 pc wheel has the 4.25, and the 3pc that we have coming will have 5". We only mounted these wheels to get the coilovers sorted out, so that we could move on to Aero, the 3pc wheels should be here in a few weeks. And then these wheels will be for sale.
> 
> Its not possible to have the look of our car without lowering, esecially when you add such large wheels. For some lowering is not necessary, but for my own personal tastes, I'd leave some nice OEM 19s's on with sport suspension before I'd go 22's with no lowering. As they say "to each his own".
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, the Armano VIPs that are on the car in the picture are 22 x 9.5f and 22 x 10.5r with a 3.5 inch lip in the front and a 4.25 inch lip in the rear?


----------

